# Heelo from new and lurking



## tldga3 (Feb 25, 2009)

All summer long I ride my bicycle to work as much as I can. I would like to build an e-bike (e-motorcycle) and ride that to work at least one day per week.

I am just waiting for the right donor to come along.
Hoping to get an older GPz or Katana or something similar.

My name is bob and I will be reading as much as I can here and checking out others' projects.

My commute consists of 16 miles round trip and half of that is on company property. Rural roads for a few miles, a one mile stretch of fairly busy (auto plant traffic) and then a few more miles of on property nothingness.

I have had many motorcycles all thru the years and would really enjoy this as a project and while commuting.


----------

